# Looking for Pheasants



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I want to take my brit pup after some pheasants!! Anyone know of somewhere that has a good population? I just want to get him in the field to see how he reacts.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

Your best bet would probably be Deer Creek, but it gets a lot of pressure. I have a Springer and run into the same problem. If you really want to get the dog on birds I'd suggest going to a preserve, while not cheap it definitely is great for training. Try Lone Oak Preserve in Delaware. The guy who runs it, Bill Oman, is great and will even flag the locations he sets the birds to help with training.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have seen and heard alot of Pheasants at Deer Creek but not during season unfortunately, I remember a few years back late in October I was down there and came to a intersection and looked accross the road and into this field and there had to be 30 Pheasants out there, I just happened to have a set of binoculars in my car and sat there looking at them all, I hadnt until that point or since seen that many Pheasant period let alone in one spot, I just sat there wide mouthed and gawked at them all, until the car behind me layed on the horn and got me going  got home and called my father and told him we have to go for opening day, took the day off work the whole 9 yards, got down there hunted until 1 or after and only jumped 1 rabbitt, me and a friend have been down there since hunting with the same results, even people with dogs couldnt get on the birds, seems crazy but they get smart come November.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

get your pup on some birds... dosent have to be pheasant... pigeons, quail, chuckar, etc...

has the pup been introduced to gunfire


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

littleking,
no I haven't had him around any close gunfire. I just want to get him out into a field on a very long leash and see what he does. I know years ago the pheasants were thick at deer creek. Like Smallmouth Crazy, a friend and myself were driving toward the spill way one day and almost right across from the turn in to the beach area there were 28 roosters and hens, of course no hunting, it was a sight to see. I don't believe we have ever killed a pheasant there but man we have put a hurtin on rabbit back when i had beagles.
Thanks for giving me somewhere to go, I had heard of the Delaware preserve place Playbouy I may give that a shot. 
I really want to see how he handles a track besides the mice he does around our house LOL  
Ron


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

again, pheasants may be tough for a young pup... start of with something a little smaller (pigeons, quail, etc..)

a slap in the face from a wing or a spur to the face my do quite a bit of mental damage to the pup.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

littleking,
Thanks for the advice  
Ron


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Ron, call brent from http://www.guadairakennels.com/

tell him eric sent you, he'd be glad to work with you and your pup


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Littleking,
thanks for the web site.
ron


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Ron
Just got back from Iowa and have some fresh wings if your interested
geowol


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have seen alot of guys running there dogs between the shooting range and the turnoff that heads down towards the creek and the old shooting range, and I have heard and seen pheasant in there in the spring and early fall.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

geowol, 
I would be interested in getting a pair from you. How can we hook up?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Ron
No problem on the wings
My dog is already trained so I keep them just in cases like this
Sent you a pm
Also Deer creek is a good place and if you can get on there this week the birds just had a week long break due to deer season
geowol


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

geowol,
Got your PM and sent you one.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

You need to find some of the many dog training areas that I am sure are in your area. I live in Hancock Cty and know of 4 dog training areas. These are private grounds that other hunters own. The hunters release birds in the areas for the training of the dogs, the person that releases the birds can shoot them also, the birds must be tagged before release. All dog training areas are marked as such and you can stop and train your dog there as by law. You are on private property but you are also allowed to train your dog there, treat it as your own, with respect. Your dog needs to be trained by a professional for not hunting but disipline. I have tried to train my own dog to be family/hunting dog and have never been successful. Some others are, to a degree. I sent my ol brit to a trainer and I am more than happy with the extra expense. 
Call your local Game Warden and he will tell you where each of the dog training spots are near you are and assure you that you can go to each of them. They each are licensed by the state they are not preserves but small fields that another guy that owns it has to train his dogs. Buy your birds and you can hunt year round with your dog in the spots just as nice as any. You may find them on the DNR web site, look for dog training areas.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i just took addie out and shot 20 quail over here... check out sunset acres in centerburg.

quail are $5 each right now


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Ron:

All kinds of options for you. First of all, unless you are getting your pup to point for the first time - do not use the wings.  This teaches the dog to sight point. The wings will lose thier scent very quickly and the dogs will be able to tell the difference. You are dealing with a very smart creature.

Second, in your area there are plenty of places to buy birds. As mentioned, the preserve hunting this time of year can be good. If youa re just starting your dog on birds, you should try and work with a training mentor who has been through this with other dogs and who has the know-how and materials to get you started on the right foot. A couple months at a reputable trainer would be money well-spent. 

Pigeons are great birds to start dogs on, as they are durable and strong fliers. Dogs are less likely to catch them. You do not want a dog that catches birds (trust me on this). The are cheap and plentiful and if done right, you can re-use them. Quail are relatively cheap, but are not very hardy. They give off good scent and are good to eat (if you ask me). If you buy them, use them quickly as they will lose thier flight muscles quickly. 

Pheasants can and will ruin a young dog. They like to run. If you do not kill the bird, they can inflict pain on an inexperienced dog. Would you want to point, or retrieve and animal that hurt you before?

Anyhow - if you are looking for more advice there is a great bird dog website you can access. It is called gundogforum.com. Lots of information.


----------

